
NPM: Many packages and/or versions have disappeared - wilgertvelinga
https://github.com/npm/npm/issues/19534
======
JonathanBouman
Also see:
[https://github.com/npm/registry/issues/255](https://github.com/npm/registry/issues/255)

------
blaedj
Npm is aware of this, see
[https://status.npmjs.org/incidents/41zfb8qpvrdj](https://status.npmjs.org/incidents/41zfb8qpvrdj)

------
ColinWright
The primary discussion seems to be here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16087024](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16087024)

------
wilgertvelinga
Just noticed it when starting a new project. Seems like i'm not the only one.

------
anveo
npmjs has created an incident:
[https://status.npmjs.org/incidents/41zfb8qpvrdj](https://status.npmjs.org/incidents/41zfb8qpvrdj)

------
tarr11
require-from-string seems to be gone

~~~
wilgertvelinga
That was the first one I encountered as well.

~~~
tarr11
[https://github.com/floatdrop/require-from-
string/issues/14](https://github.com/floatdrop/require-from-string/issues/14)

